# What printers are used to make digital full color transfers?



## Live2sk888

I'm interested in making my own custom transfers, but not only regular plastisol transfers - I'm interested in the ones that can be ordered from a lot of the customer transfer companies that are clearly printed digitally onto the transfer paper (like the full color ones). I have searched a lot and had zero luck identifying what printing equipment is used for this. Does anyone know? I'm picturing something like a DTG printer but that prints transfers onto paper maybe?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Printor

EPSON inkjet printers seem to be the most popular choice among the TSF members. I love my Epson R2000. Pigment based inks hold up longer than dye base. Before choosing a model you may want to verify that refillable ink carts or a continuous ink system is available for that model # to save $ on ink. Cobra ink is a popular brand here. If you go to cobraink.com you can see what models they support. For paper I prefer JPSS(Jet-pro soft stretch for white shirts and their 3G jet opaque for colored shirts


----------



## djque

look up 

eco solvent printers
inkjet transfers
sublimation transfers
plastisol transfers


----------



## Live2sk888

Thanks y'all!

I should've explained more - I'm not looking to make transfers with my inkjet printer (I've got one that covered already) or sublimation. 

I'm looking to make the ones that can be ordered but are full color CMYK (such as the Versatrans "Versacolor", FM Expressions "Freedom", etc - the ones that print unlimited colors/photo quality transfers). 

I'm imagining this is probably not a cheap piece of equipment.... I'm just tried of ordering these from other people and would like to know what kind of volume I'd need to be doing to justify buying... whatever it is.


----------



## Sunjoa

There are several printer/cutter machines available. I tend to think of Roland VS printers, but K know that Mimaki also makes them. Google printer cutters. Think about what you want the printer be able to do and what your budget is. The least expensive I have seen is about 5K US and go up alot from there. Good Luck! Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## splathead

Live2sk888 said:


> I'm looking to make the ones that can be ordered but are full color CMYK (such as the Versatrans "Versacolor", FM Expressions "Freedom", etc - the ones that print unlimited colors/photo quality transfers).


Those are screen printed, not digitally printed.

While the expense to set up a 4 screen (light garments) or 5 screen (using a white underbase for dark garments) print station is not super expensive, there is a learning curve to contend with. Add to it the additional learning curve to print plastisol transfers.

Here is a simple video on how its done:

youtube.com/watch?v=gqENVIEolgc


----------



## jgabby

Look at DST transfert, DST - Digital Screenprinting Technologies | Digital textile transfers, Digital heat transfers, Indigo transfers it is an alternative methods to high lpi cmyk + white + glue Screenprinting transfer
The color pop less, but it has its own advantages like industrial wash resistance. 

You can start with an oki printer.


----------



## Live2sk888

jgabby said:


> Look at DST transfert, DST - Digital Screenprinting Technologies | Digital textile transfers, Digital heat transfers, Indigo transfers it is an alternative methods to high lpi cmyk + white + glue Screenprinting transfer
> The color pop less, but it has its own advantages like industrial wash resistance.
> 
> You can start with an oki printer.


Thank you!!! This is exactly what I was talking about but I had not been able to locate any info on it!


----------



## djque

Those printers cost $7500 saw one at the mbn in long beach.http://www.dyetrans.com/item.php?item_no=62438901


----------



## jgabby

DST do not use this oki printer as you don't need the white toner, it is far cheaper oki printer


----------



## Hazy

Live2sk888 said:


> Thank you!!! This is exactly what I was talking about but I had not been able to locate any info on it!


did you get anymore information about this?


----------



## sben763

Just a FYI although they claim screen print digital transfers, these are basicly glorified inkjet transfers.you print a plastisol adhesive and press the transfer. If this technology was all that great everyone be throwing their DTG printers away or heck all their screen printing equiptment away. They look great at first but fade, not as quickly as standard inkjet. Seem like a lot of work for above average inkjet transfer results. I'll see if I can the sample I have. 

All the transfers by the major companies are either, screen printed, solvent printed, litho.


----------



## asaptnet

We have been providing Grafica Line of Screen Print Machines for the Screen Printing..We professionally deal in DST Digital Transfers, Heat Transfer, Screen Printing


----------



## gigman1

Live2sk888 said:


> I'm interested in making my own custom transfers, but not only regular plastisol transfers - I'm interested in the ones that can be ordered from a lot of the customer transfer companies that are clearly printed digitally onto the transfer paper (like the full color ones). I have searched a lot and had zero luck identifying what printing equipment is used for this. Does anyone know? I'm picturing something like a DTG printer but that prints transfers onto paper maybe?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Following for any updates in regards to printers


----------



## pesccash

Live2sk888 said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I should've explained more - I'm not looking to make transfers with my inkjet printer (I've got one that covered already) or sublimation.
> 
> I'm looking to make the ones that can be ordered but are full color CMYK (such as the Versatrans "Versacolor", FM Expressions "Freedom", etc - the ones that print unlimited colors/photo quality transfers).
> 
> I'm imagining this is probably not a cheap piece of equipment.... I'm just tried of ordering these from other people and would like to know what kind of volume I'd need to be doing to justify buying... whatever it is.


Heyy. Did you ever find an answer to this? I've been dying to know myself. I've asked before too!


----------

